# cancer



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

well a really good friend has been diagnosed with lung cancer. its in both lungs real bad.. one mass (right lung) is the size of a grapefruit and the other (left lung) is the size of an orange. She's had heart trouble and other cancer in the past but survived and lets hope and pray she does this time too. So whenever you think about it, please send a prayer out to her and her family. You'd want prayers too if it were you. Thanks.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

He'll be there, and so will we.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your friend. She will be in my prayers. Keep us updated with how she is doing.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's tough enough when you have to go through that battle once, but more than once....I couldn't imagine it. Let her know your MIMB friends will be praying for her.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Hope she kicks that cancer in the a$$. Prayers sent


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Prayers just sent from me... hope your friend beats it again.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks yall!! I will let her know that she is being prayed for. Yall are the best!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, It really hits home. I hope she kicks it square in the A$$.

My thoughts go out.


----------

